# Solved: constant buffering



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I sometimes have problems watching streaming video; I get constant buffering. What is the best remedy for this; maybe in terms of settings? I have Windows XP, 2G ram, GEforce video card with 1G ram. 

thanks!


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

What type of internet connection? What browser?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I'm using IE with a wireless internet connection, Cox Cable high-speed Internet


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Did you try another browser, like Firefox to see, if same thing happens?
Did you run any speed tests?
Did you try to reinstall Flash?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

How do I run a speed test, and which Flash are we talking about....? not sure...


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

> Did you try another browser, like Firefox to see, if same thing happens?


As for speed test, go: www.speedtest.net
Post the results back.

For Flash test, go here: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I went to speedtest. I don't know if there could be a more confusing experience for a "moderate" user. What do these numbers mean?! How can I "compare them to others" so I can get a sense of what FAST or SLOW is?! I have no idea if I did this right, but here's the forum link:

URL=http://www.speedtest.net]







[/URL]


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

You did well.
As for the cable connection, your speed is pretty low.

You didn't answer my two other questions.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I went to take the flash test. I have no idea what to do here....all I can see is that it wants me to install Flash 7 AGAIN, which I did. Now I keep being asked to download their 'authoring' plugin, which I don't want.....what EXACTLY am I supposed to do here?!


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

the "other two": I installed Firefox but I don't really want it. I'll try some streaming however, and see what happens.

as far as flash, see my last post. I'm lost.

Re: my cable being "slow." How do I know? Where is the info that would tell me what an average, slow, fast rate is? Sorry, don't know...(Why don't they let you see how you rate at speedtest compared to other users? Did I miss something?)


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

As for Flash, at that page you need to see both images:










Do you see them?



> I installed Firefox but I don't really want it. *I'll try some streaming however, and see what happens*.


That's the main purpose, I wanted you to have Firefox. To compare.

As for internet speed. Normally, cable download speed should be around 4000 kb/s, yours is only around 1800 kb/s. You may want to try hard wire connection, instead of wireless to see, if speed, and stream video will be better.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

yes, that's what I see exactly at the flash site. 

I'm calling Cox Cable right now to see what they have to say about the download speed....I've always thought the speed was great, with the needs I've had: downloads, uploads, whatever....but streaming video I don't know much about. Maybe it's more demanding?


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Does Firefox lag as well?
Ask Cox what their advertised speed is.


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

I can see Cox advertised speed is up to 12 Mbps. You're getting 15% of that.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Ok, here's the story: I have the "value package." That means it's supposed to be 1700/1800 kb/s. The "preferred" package is 5mb/s, and the "premier" is 12 mb/s.

I have never seen any need for anything more, since everything I've done has been lightning quick. But the cox tech guy said that he'd expect I'd have problems with that slow rate....that 5 mb/s would probably be fine...anyway, I'll see about upgrading that tomorrow. But the differential is an extra $30 a month for the 12 mb/s.....that's a hit...


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

You're gonna be perfectly fine with 5Mbps. What's the price for that?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

It's $43 a month.....I'm paying $26 now....I'd have to go for it. but the guy said that they're always running specials, so I may even be able to get the max speed if they offer me something....we'll see...


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

It sounds like a plan. I pay Comcast ~$45/month for 4Mbps (which I tweaked a little, so I can get 15Mbps on average).

Before you got new speed, try this:
Download, and install *TCP Optimizer*: http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php
Open it, and put a checkmark in *Optimal Settings*. Click *Apply changes* button.
Restart computer, and check your speed at my link again.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I tried the speedtest again after the optimizer, but it was the same. I called Cox today and changed up to the 5mb/s; here's the test:


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Looking good!! Quiet a difference 
How is buffering thing now?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Buffering? What's that? 

Actually, it's so much improved that it's not really an issue any more. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm very glad


----------

